# anyone been thru Victoria Station and Circle/District line this week?



## dorito (31 July 2012)

How busy is it? 
I'm supposed to be working in London on Thursday (coming in from Sussex) and rather dreading the travel, what with the games being on. Anyone know how things are going on the trains/tubes?
TIA


----------



## Fools Motto (31 July 2012)

Was in London yesterday, but didn't use the tube but did go through several stations. 
It was all running smoothly, and the games makers making things very easy for me, the non city dweller!


----------



## teapot (31 July 2012)

Was in Victoria at 8am and 7.30pm today and whilst moving, wasn't overly busy. Seen worse rush hours. Trains reasonably busy but ok


----------



## rambling (31 July 2012)

I was through Victoria Underground and Overground today from Stockwell  to Gatwick this morning.  Got a seat straight away no problems at all. Safe Journey !


----------



## muffinmunsh (31 July 2012)

Traffic not as bad as the average rush hour to be honest. You should be fine.


----------



## trottingon (1 August 2012)

I've been here all week for Olympics, various sites, used various tubes, DLR etc and not come across any delays or problems. Many are saying much of London is quieter than usual &#128515;


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (1 August 2012)

Agree with the others - normal rush hour is busier!

Kings Cross yesterday was pratically deserted at what is normally busy rush hour


----------



## Tallante (2 August 2012)

Rush hour trains are all very quiet compared to term time.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 August 2012)

I came back through London from Birmingham via Euston to Victoria around 5pm on Monday and it was much much quieter that usual. I think the afternoon sessions inc. XC hadn't finished though so maybe it was before the Olympic rush. I only saw one Gamesmaker and no other signs of Olympic ticket holders.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2012)

London's getting busier now I've noticed but still nothing major


----------

